

Ask HN: Recommend good PSD to HTML service - erlendm

Hi, we need to convert our Photoshop design to XHTML/CSS. Any reccommendations ?
======
oscardelben
These guys seems to be the more used <http://www.psd2html.com/>

~~~
byoung2
We use psd2html at work...they do excellent work.

------
acg
<http://www.psd2cssonline.com/> attempts to automate the process but you need
to lay out the PSD in a certain way.

------
Tombar
I use and recommend <http://www.psdahtml.com>, not the cheapest one but very
serious about delivery dates.

------
spicyj
I sometimes do this sort of thing. Send me an email if you're interested.

------
ryandavies
I do this kind of work too. Email ryandavies AT gmail.com

------
ryanb
ebizzsol.com based in Bangladesh does good work for super cheap. ($75/psd)

